# Bass Scents



## BuckeyeAngler17 (May 18, 2004)

I have never used those Spray scents on my lures but does anyone that uses them think they make the lure more productive? I have always done fine without them but wondered if I would do better with them. I also never catch pros using them on Tv in there tourneys but they might not show them using them.


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

I use Berkley bass power bait formula, more to cover my scent than anything else, I notice right after I put it on the lure the bluegills go crazy nipping at it.
I use the berkley power tubes with the stuff mixed right in the plastic and the smallies seem to like it out in lake erie


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Most of the Pros and Semi-pros that I have talked to use one type or another. If they are not sold on the "attractant" part of the deal, they are on the covering up of human scent on the lures. It always comes down to "I don't actually know if it works but why take the risk". I am personally aware of two people that were having trouble catching fish and when they started using attractants their fishing got better. Both were smokers...

I use BANG either in Shad or the combo of Shad/Craw. In my mind, the fish seem to hold on a tad bit longer since switching over to this brand.


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

I don't think it makes a big difference except when fishing through weeds. The scent seems to "lubricate" soft plastics to keep them from hanging up.


----------



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

I use BANG garlic. Like mentioned earlier, I don't know if it actually helps that much, but I'm afraid if I stop I won't catch any fish.   
LaDo


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with JBJ I think the fish hold on just a little longer I like the spike it in craw and the garlic for smallies


----------



## BuckeyeAngler17 (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for the help. When you use the scents would you put it on your soft plastics as soon as you get them or would you put it on as soon at you get rigged up? It prolly wouldnt hurt anything to put them on crankbaits either to cover up human scents.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

I would use them as I was riggen. I have not used them lately but in the past have noticed when I get a strike with the attactant on, they tend to hold it in the mouth more so I have a little more time to set the hook. I think they dont really help attract more fish just helps them hold on to it. If it mouths a bait and the bait tast bad they will spit it out. 

If the stuff aint too nasty it is always a good Idea before touching the bait to rub it on your hands to hide your sent or the sent of you sun screen or what not.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Any plastics (such as Zoom) that do not already come with scent get it added the night before I plan on using them. This gives time for it to soak in if possible. I also spray the lure after I handle it, even hard baits.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

a buddy of mine has done well and swears by good ol wd40. results baby! i like yum or bang or spike it or whatever


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

WD 40 !!!!!????

Oh great. that'll be nice! Now every fisherman is gonna dowse every lure in oily flammable liquid, and why not soak your spool of line it too??  I have heard that takes out memory in line. Pretty soon every lake will have sizeable oil slicks , killing waterfowl and otters  , causing death tides.    

Good idea...

I soak mine in either arsenic or mercury. Fish hold on and can't let go!


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Whenever I buy new plastics I put them in a ziploc bag with a piece of garlic, close the bag and then crush up the garlic. I leave it in there for several days and then remove the garlic but leave the plastics in the ziploc bag. They hold their scent a LLOOOONNG time, as evidenced by the smell of my tackle box if the ziploc doesn't close all the way. As stated before I don't know that it attracts fish as much as covers up other scents but it sure don't hurt. And besides for the cost of a piece of garlic it's well worth it. 

Scott


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

Go with the garlic!!! Bang.


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

It doesn't help them from hanging up. All it does is help them hang on to it longer once the {bite} it!!!


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

I've done that to Hawg. Good luck out there!!!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I use Bang and Spike It Garlic Yum Garlic Berkely Power Bait Bass attractant and Legends Shad scent.


----------



## goin'_fishin' (May 5, 2004)

Give MegaStrike a try. Great stuff and it lasts for hours.

MegaStrike

Scott


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I am partial to the anise scent.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Another vote for MegaStrike! I've been using it all year with good results.


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

Why isn't there a "bluegill" scent on the market? It seems like bluegills are just as big a part of a bass' diet than either crayfish or shad - especially in Northern lakes.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I dont really think bluegills have the strong distinct sent.

About the WD40 it has been recomended to me but i would never use it or advise it.

I dont know about attraction, other than catfish bait, but i use sunscreen and bug spay allot and i think it would cover those up. But im guessing most crankbait bites are off instinct. They are not really testing it out like a catfish. So there could be a good chance that sents are pointless on crank baits.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I use them on crankbaits all the time especially when the bite gets tough they work.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

how often should you re-apply scents?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I know a lot of walleye angler's spray their lures with WD40. 

I myself use KickNBass Fish attractant at times. Often times I'll soak my plastics in the bag with a couple squirts of scent overnight. This may be the reason you don't actually see pro's squirting their stuff while on the boat. I don't know that it necessarily helps but if anything it will mask my own scents. Similiar to the hunting mentality and using diff scents to cover their tracks.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm sold on YUM GARLIC and YUM CRAWDAD.I use them on tubes more than anything.I feel it stays on for a longer time than most.Also IMO, a scent that you use kills your scent of your hands.When you sweat or people who smoke a lot leave an odor that fish can smell....JMO.


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

I recently was introduced to UltraBite and i love the stuff. I caught alot of fish using it this year. Cashed a nice check at mosquito this year in the lakes trail when i first started using it. Made a believer out of me. Check it out. Its like $10 for a couple ounces. You only need a drop and it lasts...it is really reallly strong stuff.


----------



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

Uh oh...the secret's out now, UD! lol 
LaDo


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

WD40 is a well underestimated attractant for bass. Sounds crazy- but it is pretty amazing stuff. It's a pro tour "secret". 

I also heard LaDobasser whispering to his dad after a tournament that he had farted on his lizard right before he hit a bigbass for the event.

Shhhhhh...

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

LOL, Nip!

If only that worked...

LaDo


----------

